

Noam Chomsky on Where Artificial Intelligence Went Wrong - mr7298
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/11/noam-chomsky-on-where-artificial-intelligence-went-wrong/261637/

======
argv_empty
Already on front page -- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4729068>

